# Samsung ML-1610 USB Printer

## Ilcid

Hello! I recently purchased a new printer, and even more recently installed gentoo once again. However, to my dismay, i can't seem to be getting my new printer to work! It has linux drivers on the cd, and I tried using those to no success. I copied over the ppd drivers into my cups and tried adding the printer through a cups management app, but still won't print! I think this may be an issue with my kernel, because when I run lsusb, no printer shows up (actually the only thing that does show up is my mouse, despite 4 of them being full - a pda, a mp3 player, mouse and my printer)

Running an lsusb brings up the following:

```
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

I have compiled in support for USB printers an many of the other USB options, but I'm not sure if I'm missing something, as there appears to be a problem with my usb.

I currently have the following options enabled under USB support:

```
Support for Host-side USB

>USB device filesystem

>EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

-->Full speed ISO transactions

--> Root Hub Transaction Translators

>OHCI HCD support

>UHCI HCD support

>USB Printer support

>USB Mass Storage support

-->USB Mass Storage verbose debug

> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

--> HID input layer support

--> Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support
```

Any help regarding this problem is greatly appreciated!

Using kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 w/ gcc 4.1.1, cups 1.1.23-r8 and udev 087-r1 if it helps

----------

## irwinr

lsusb should show all devices that are connected and powered on.  If they don't show up they aren't really connected.  Even if USB printer support was not enabled for your kernel, as long as basic USB support is enabled, and the lsusb command works, it should show all connected devices.

As an example I plugged some devices into my Gentoo box.  I do not have any drivers for any of these (Except my mouse):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 058f:9360 Alcor Micro Corp. 
> 
> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
> ...

 

lsusb uses a standard USB probe to determine the connected devices.  If you don't at least get them to show up on lsusb, the drivers you have are irrelevent.

----------

## Ilcid

Well I know the device IS connected, and that it works... but I'll take your word for it and check the cabling to make sure its not loose or something. Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## irwinr

Does your computer have more than one USB host?  Does your device power on when it's plugged in?  Try swapping your mouse and the device that's not working, maybe some of your ports are not working.

-Jeremy

----------

## Ilcid

Well I managed to get it detected by lsusb (cable was loose), but it still does not print. I've used the ML-1610 driver from the cd, but no dice. I also tried a few other drivers from similar printers, all with no success. When trying to print a test page, it acts as though nothing happens...

Using the KDE printer configuration module to configure. Path of the printer is /dev/usb/lp0

----------

## jure1873

I have a similiar problem... samsung ml-1510, also not working. 

have you tried http://localhost:631/printers/ ?

Mine says the printer is not connected. The funny thing is that when I plugged in the printer cups detected it.

----------

## jure1873

```
# lpinfo -v

network socket

network beh

network http

network ipp

network lpd

direct parallel:/dev/lp0

direct usb://Samsung/ML-1520

direct scsi

serial serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200

serial serial:/dev/ttyS1?baud=115200

```

```

lpstat -t

scheduler is running

system default destination: Samsung_ML-1520_USB_1

device for hipi: parallel:/dev/lp0

device for Samsung1520: usb://Samsung/ML-1520

device for Samsung_ML-1520_USB_1: usb://Samsung/ML-1520

hipi accepting requests since sob 05 avg 2006 19:35:28 CEST

Samsung1520 accepting requests since pet 15 sep 2006 22:55:38 CEST

Samsung_ML-1520_USB_1 accepting requests since pet 15 sep 2006 22:55:38 CEST

printer hipi is idle.  enabled since sob 05 avg 2006 19:35:28 CEST

printer Samsung1520 now printing Samsung1520-116.  enabled since pet 15 sep 2006 22:55:38 CEST

        Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds...

printer Samsung_ML-1520_USB_1 now printing Samsung_ML-1520_USB_1-117.  enabled since pet 15 sep 2006 22:55:38 CEST

        Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds...

Samsung1520-116         root             18432   pet 15 sep 2006 22:52:22 CEST

Samsung_ML-1520_USB_1-117 root             18432   pet 15 sep 2006 22:54:11 CEST

```

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> I have a similiar problem... samsung ml-1510, also not working.
> 
> have you tried http://localhost:631/printers/ ?
> 
> Mine says the printer is not connected. The funny thing is that when I plugged in the printer cups detected it.

 

I solved a similar problem by emerging ghostscript-esp, there was a conflit with ghostscript-gpl so i did emerge -C ghostscript-gpl && emerge ghostscript-esp, now it's OK.

 *Quote:*   

> I downloaded the latest drivers from http://www.samsung.com/nl/support/productsupport/download/Model_Select2.aspx?type=Printers&subtype=personal&model=ML%2D1610&fileType=DR&LSSI=%2Fnl%2Fmodule%2Fssi%2Fleft%2Flmenu%5Fprinters%5Fpersonal%2Esec&RSSI=%2Fnl%2Fmodule%2Fssi%2Fright%2Frmenu%5Fprinters%2Esec and followed simply the installation instructions ... full working ML-1610 here 
> 
> HTH
> 
> swimmer

 

Yes it's, the problem with cups is that there's not only one package first you must active usb support in the kernel, enable usblp, emerge cups (if it's not), emerge foomatic-ppds, start cups (/etc/init.d/cupsd start) and after all choose the printer and the foomatic-ppd(script) by entering http://localhost:631 and (a cruzar los dedos, sorry I don'n know this expression in english).

----------

## swimmer

I downloaded the latest drivers from http://www.samsung.com/nl/support/productsupport/download/Model_Select2.aspx?type=Printers&subtype=personal&model=ML%2D1610&fileType=DR&LSSI=%2Fnl%2Fmodule%2Fssi%2Fleft%2Flmenu%5Fprinters%5Fpersonal%2Esec&RSSI=%2Fnl%2Fmodule%2Fssi%2Fright%2Frmenu%5Fprinters%2Esec and followed simply the installation instructions ... full working ML-1610 here  :Smile: 

HTH

swimmer

----------

